# Gender guesses on Ramzi/Skull 7 Girls guesses 1 Boy...find out Xmas Day!



## Unexpected212

Hello!

I did see the nub on the scan and it looked long and with a fork BUT it looked to still be pointing up so I'm not sure.

The genderexperts predicted girl based on Ramzi but I have no idea

MY gut says BOY

So any guesses for fun? We are staying team yellow but I can't help but try and guess lol
 



Attached Files:







12244156_10156269441015084_2047855473_n.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 23









12270411_10156269440930084_470752698_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 21









12272981_10156269441155084_1731291925_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 40


----------



## mum2jaydon

Hmm I'm leaning towards girl &#128103; x


----------



## Unexpected212

thank you for your guess :)


----------



## Avo82

Thinking girl x


----------



## Zeppelin424

Lil girl :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks for your help :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Any more guesses? :)


----------



## pookied

Going to lean girl :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks! Staying team yellow is going to be SO hard


----------



## KimmieHawkins

deff a girl. lol


----------



## Tesh23

I'm gonna say boy!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you! Everyone really wants it to be a boy except me. I'm not bothered! as long as baby is healthy I don't care haha.


----------



## Unexpected212

Anymore? I gave in and booked a scan for near Christmas so we can do a gender reveal christmas day


----------



## Tesh23

Do let us know once u find out even it's gonna be a while!


----------



## MelliPaige

:pink:


----------



## Unexpected212

I go for my scan on the 19th dec and we are doing gender reveal on Christmas...so excited! Any more guesses?

Thanks those that have guessed xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Bump


----------



## Unexpected212

Bump


----------



## Unexpected212

Bump! Only few days till scan. Waiting till xmas to know is gonna kill me haha


----------



## Unexpected212

I had like 80% girl guesses on all websites I posted on but it's a boyyyyyyy


----------



## biscuits104

Awwww, congrats on your baby boy! <3


----------

